# WWII Anti Tank tactics and Tank Tactics



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is German WWII Anti tank tactics ( a good read ) :

German Antitank Units and Tactics, WWII Tactical and Technical Trends, No. 10, October 22, 1942 (Lone Sentry)

Russian WWII Anti tank tactics:

Lone Sentry: Russian Antitank Tactics (WWII U.S. Intelligence Bulletin, January 1943) 

Japanese WWII tank tactics:

Tactics | Japanese Tanks and Tank Tactics, WWII Military Intelligence Service, Special Series No. 26, November 15, 1944 (LoneSentry.com)

and there organization

Organization | Japanese Tanks and Tank Tactics, WWII Military Intelligence Service, Special Series No. 26, November 15, 1944 (LoneSentry.com)

and Anti Tank ( short but useful ) 

http://www.lonesentry.com/articles/ttt08/japanese-antitank-company.html

There is a lot more to read in Osprey's World War II Infantry Anti - Tank Tactics from the Elite series


----------



## PJay (Sep 4, 2009)

Lots of good stuff there. Thanks.


----------



## Amsel (Sep 8, 2009)

A good book that touches on the subject of anti-tank warfare is Hubert Meyer's- 12.SS A History of the Hitler Youth Panzerdivision. It is really a well written book about the battles of Normandy and on with plenty of good maps, photos and personal accounts from both sides. 

It talks quite a bit about how the Jagdepanthers and other tank killers would sit quite a ways back from the battles in the brush and basically snipe the allied tanks. By doing that they could hope to stay out of sight of the artillery forward observers and the jabos. The Germans use of the Panzerfaust was fearsome but the allies would counter it by having their infantry advance with the armor making it very difficult to knock out the allied tanks. The battles arouind Caen are god subjects to study tank and anti tank warfare on the westfront.


----------

